
Doctors say stem cell transplant could be a "game changer" for patients with MS - mleonhard
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-43435868
======
thedailymail
This is irresponsible reporting by BBC. The study described here has not been
published in a journal, only presented at a regional meeting. The lead author
has been involved in a number of controversial situations in the past, from
having claimed to cure (i.e., achieve insulin independence) type I diabetes
using stem cells in 2007, to charging patients ~$150,000 to participate in one
of his clinical trials. It may be that his current effort against MS is
bearing fruit, but for the BBC to call it a game changer for millions at this
stage is just irresponsible.

[http://www.nbcnews.com/id/18040485/ns/health-
diabetes/t/stem...](http://www.nbcnews.com/id/18040485/ns/health-
diabetes/t/stem-cell-experiment-lets-diabetics-forgo-insulin/)

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/357/6350/441.full](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/357/6350/441.full)

~~~
AirsWife
It is a gamechanger. I have done it. Have a look at
[http://www.hsctmexico.com/](http://www.hsctmexico.com/) This is where I went.

------
pjkundert
At 6 weeks after a Mesenchymal stem cell injection for osteoarthritis in one
hip joint — results nothing short of miraculous.

Reportedly positive results for many other “soft tissue” issues, including
some brain issues such as Parkinson’s.

I predict stem cell treatments will obsolete many “gold standard” treatments
for various soft tissue and brain injuries...

~~~
acabal
You received the injection? Can you share some more details, I'm very curious.

~~~
pjkundert
3 years of increasing pain in hip, and inability to move, bend. Diagnosis
after x-ray.

5 minute treatment.

Almost complete recovery after 6 weeks, still improving.

I can give you contact info for someone to talk to, if you have more
questions.

PS: I’m Canadian, so standard course would be pain management, followed by
years-long wait for surgery. Instead, I’m jogging around with my 3-year old
girl!

------
TheRealDunkirk
Ties nicely with this story abbot stem-cell-based treatment for macular
degeneration: [http://www.news.ucsb.edu/2018/018812/stem-cells-treat-
macula...](http://www.news.ucsb.edu/2018/018812/stem-cells-treat-macular-
degeneration)

------
bitwize
One time when I was in college I saw a guy be approached by someone who was
collecting for charity "for MS". He must have been missing a context cue, in
addition to being a huge nerd, because he said he didn't support MS --
thinking, probably, that MS meant "Microsoft" and not "multiple sclerosis".

I recall this anecdote now because of the inherent poetry: the essence of this
treatment is to treat the immune system like a corrupted Windows installation
-- wipe and reinstall from scratch.

------
cvaidya1986
200 years from now stem cell will probably be considered our century’s polio
vaccine. It might become so common place to ‘fix’ our ‘hardware’ that today’s
major illnesses will become tomorrow’s common colds.

------
airfreak
My wife had HSCT treatment for MS a year ago. She was deteriorating fast.
Since the treatment the progression has stopped and some symptoms have gone
away.

HSCT is real and it works. It stops disease progression. Usually there is
lasting damage which means that even when the disease is stopped there is
remaining disability. This is why the word Cure is contentious as many
symptoms persist. But my wife can live with a certain level of disability. The
most important thing is that her decline has stopped. Now she has a future.

~~~
wkearney99
Account created just as post is made... not exactly something to trust...

~~~
AirsWife
Well, my husband told me he made this post. I am the wife. I did HSCT so yeah
you can trust what he says. My progression has stopped.

~~~
credit_guy
I don’t know much about MS other that it’s bad. Care to share more details of
your story? Many thanks on advance

~~~
AirsWife
I got a blurry eye at the end of 2012. My GP sent me up the hospital straight
away because sudden onset glaucoma is very bad. Turns out it was optic
neuritis. The hospital did loads of tests including a lumbar puncture and MRI.
The MRI showed lesions on my brain and spine, combined with ocular bands on
the lumbar puncture and the other tests results it was MS.

The first couple of years it was like nothing was wrong with me. Then the last
year my balance went a bit and when I was writing my right hand jumped.

We had researched about MS and if there was anything out there that could fix
it... Reading about the various drugs and there side effects and long term
uselessness didn't fill me with joy.

We read about HSCT, met with a doctor that has been doing it on MS patients
for 20+ years with good results, he couldn't do it for me because I hadn't
tried and failed 2 DMD's.

We did more research and Mexico and Russia (look up Dr Fedorenko, bit about
him here [http://50shadesofsun.com/hsct-can-cure-ms-says-moscows-dr-
fe...](http://50shadesofsun.com/hsct-can-cure-ms-says-moscows-dr-fedorenko/))
don't care about DMD's, the critera is you have to have MS.

We applied to a lot of clinics all over Europe, and Mexico and Russia. A few
said yes. Mexico ([http://www.hsctmexico.com/](http://www.hsctmexico.com/))
could do it sooner so I went there.

It was just over a year ago and it's amazing. Best £50k we've ever spent.

The £30k the news is saying is because that's what it would cost the NHS.

If you google or use facebook just search MS HSCT loads of people are doing
it.

